# Antidepressants and Steroids



## CardinalJacked (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay, sophomore year of high school I was prescribed to 10mg lexapro daily as I was dealing with mild depression. At some point throughout junior year I stopped taking them and was fine up until this past fall when I got put back on them. Since then I've been taking the same dose of 10mg a day. I'm only 20 and wont be starting my first cycle for at least 5 years, but I was wondering if being on an antidepressant while on a cycle would cause any problems? I need you guys for help on this one. Thanks.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 4, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Okay, sophomore year of high school I was prescribed to 10mg lexapro daily as I was dealing with mild depression. At some point throughout junior year I stopped taking them and was fine up until this past fall when I got put back on them. Since then I've been taking the same dose of 10mg a day. I'm only 20 and wont be starting my first cycle for at least 5 years, but I was wondering if being on an antidepressant while on a cycle would cause any problems? I need you guys for help on this one. Thanks.



No negative interactions. I doubt it if you're training hard, consistent, dieting + adding gear. I've heard many anti-depressants can slow your metabolism and increase weight gain/fat or mess with your appetite. Your mental health is the most important thing...so if you need them, take them as prescribed and don't worry about it. If you can try and wean off..exercise alone can improve your depression..so can testosterone in some people.


----------



## soldhisoul (Apr 5, 2016)

Testosterone has been used for treating PTSD with amazing results in the last few years.  It also helped men with depression.  As far as any interaction between antidepressants and gear? No idea but doubt it would do anything


----------



## bvs (Apr 5, 2016)

Ive had no problems and in fact i think test improved my mental state considerably. The only thing i have read is that a certain group of antidepressants can interact with nolvadex


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 5, 2016)

soldhisoul said:


> Testosterone has been used for treating PTSD with amazing results in the last few years.  It also helped men with depression.  As far as any interaction between antidepressants and gear? No idea but doubt it would do anything



Please post evidence of this bc it is far from true.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 5, 2016)

The only risk I foresee is when coming off.  You might be at an increased risk of depressive symptoms and anxiety due to the hormonal changes.  As far as interactions between test and antidepressants I don't believe there are any interactions.


----------



## Michai (Apr 5, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Okay, sophomore year of high school I was prescribed to 10mg lexapro daily as I was dealing with mild depression. At some point throughout junior year I stopped taking them and was fine up until this past fall when I got put back on them. Since then I've been taking the same dose of 10mg a day. I'm only 20 and wont be starting my first cycle for at least 5 years, but I was wondering if being on an antidepressant while on a cycle would cause any problems? I need you guys for help on this one. Thanks.



Pexapro is excellent. It is an SSRI so gyno will not occur, lexapro does not contribute to weight gain, only contraindication that comes to mind is that people as young as you are, have increased chances of suicidality which may be exacerbated if you are unable to PCT properly. Fun fact:lexapro rather than simply encouraging reuptake in the serotonergic system/stimulating the prefrontal cortex (brains happy happy joy joy place)is actually able to encourage neogenesis and help build dendrites (new connections) which allows it to be taken almost indefinitely without becoming resistant to treatment


----------



## Michai (Apr 5, 2016)

Also, be careful with supplements, those containing at Johns wort in particular can cause a potentially fatal problem (serotonin syndrome)


----------



## bvs (Apr 5, 2016)

I can also add that mirtazapine made me crazy hungry and sleepy and the withdrawals from coming off effexor are absolutely horrible


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 5, 2016)

Michai said:


> Pexapro is excellent. It is an SSRI so gyno will not occur,



So you're saying if I would get on I wouldn't have to worry about gyno? What about it being an SSRI does this?


----------



## desertrock (Apr 5, 2016)

Testosterone certainly makes me feel a lot less depressed.



bvs said:


> I can also add that mirtazapine made me crazy hungry and sleepy and the withdrawals from coming off effexor are absolutely horrible



Not a fan of the Effexor withdrawals either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2016)

I wouldn't **** around. While jewce does not bring about rage, it's neural effects are very potent.


----------



## Michai (Apr 5, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> So you're saying if I would get on I wouldn't have to worry about gyno? What about it being an SSRI does this?



Ah please excuse my ambiguity, lexapro in itself does not cause or prevent gyno (several anti depressants can cause severe gyno by themselves) which means AI/PCT will be indentical to someone who doesn't take lexapro.

So, to summarise/clarify:
 1-lexapro will NOT interact with anabolic androgenic steroids
2-lexapro CAN interact with supplements (severely enough to cause death with St John's wort)
3-after a cycle your body will try to find homeostasis (rebalance itself to cope without roids) which due to your age, gender, and the diagnosis required to get lexapro means you MAY be more prone to suicide.

Side note:unlike most antidepressants lexapro works within days rather than weeks so your mental health professional can increase your dose to alleviate post cycle depression.

Source(s) myself, ((bachelors of science bio major chem minor)pre med) masters of sci, (neuroscience) doctoral student @ the university of Michigan at Ann Arbor) and everyone who has ever taught me by extension


----------



## Gainmusl (Nov 18, 2018)

MIRTAZAPINE 😡.  “There is ‘possibility’ of weight gain” doc said. 

No! There was a BIG WEIGHT —-FAT—- gain and it gathers around navel AND the fat is very firm and fibrous.

It is an ODD looking fat that hasn’t responded to diet.  Consulted doc for lipo—it will be sucked out since diet isn’t touching it.

Told my doc to NEVER prescribe 😡 Mirtazapine 😡 to any of his PHYSIQUE-conscious patient.
😡😡


----------



## Spongy (Nov 19, 2018)

Gainmusl said:


> MIRTAZAPINE 😡.  “There is ‘possibility’ of weight gain” doc said.
> 
> No! There was a BIG WEIGHT —-FAT—- gain and it gathers around navel AND the fat is very firm and fibrous.
> 
> ...



lolwut????


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 19, 2018)

What is your training like?  I can only speak for myself but exercise has always been the best treatment for my depression.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 19, 2018)

soldhisoul said:


> Testosterone has been used for treating PTSD with amazing results in the last few years.  It also helped men with depression.  As far as any interaction between antidepressants and gear? No idea but doubt it would do anything




You have no idea but doubt it would do anything? GREAT advice jesus.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 19, 2018)

CardinalJacked said:


> Okay, sophomore year of high school I was prescribed to 10mg lexapro daily as I was dealing with mild depression. At some point throughout junior year I stopped taking them and was fine up until this past fall when I got put back on them. Since then I've been taking the same dose of 10mg a day. I'm only 20 and wont be starting my first cycle for at least 5 years, but I was wondering if being on an antidepressant while on a cycle would cause any problems? I need you guys for help on this one. Thanks.



Have you had your hormone levels checked ever? Always a chance that hormone imbalance can cause depression.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> Have you had your hormone levels checked ever? Always a chance that hormone imbalance can cause depression.



This!

Ive lost count of the number of people Ive met who had mental health disorders for years. Doctors bouncing them all over with different meds and then after 6 weeks on trt, they found they got their lives back. My real issues with anxiety started around 21 and didnt get resolved til I was 35.  Check the easy stuff first man.  You can order these tests yourself even if your doctor wont


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 20, 2018)

Gainmusl said:


> MIRTAZAPINE 😡.  “There is ‘possibility’ of weight gain” doc said.
> 
> No! There was a BIG WEIGHT —-FAT—- gain and it gathers around navel AND the fat is very firm and fibrous.
> 
> ...



Guessing everyone but spongy and i missed this tad bit of comic relief. This dudes 1st post was to dig up a 2 year old thread . Fibrous fat :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> You have no idea but doubt it would do anything? GREAT advice jesus.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 20, 2018)

bvs said:


> I can also add that mirtazapine made me crazy hungry and sleepy and the withdrawals from coming off effexor are absolutely horrible



xanax made me so hungry its ridiculous and coming off those is hidious as well


----------



## Merlin (Nov 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> Care to elaborate?



I interpreted his post as I don't know anything about it, but you will be fine anyways so just take it. Seemed to me as bad advice, especially when dealing with multiple medications and SSRIs can have very detrimental consequences when mixed with certain drugs. Not something I would give advice on if i knew nothing about. However, it may not interact with gear I was just referring to the comment itself.


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> I interpreted his post as I don't know anything about it, but you will be fine anyways so just take it. Seemed to me as bad advice, especially when dealing with multiple medications and SSRIs can have very detrimental consequences when mixed with certain drugs. Not something I would give advice on if i knew nothing about. However, it may not interact with gear I was just referring to the comment itself.



It’s an answer I might have given is why I asked. 

I know a lot about psych meds and SSRIs, and studying and taking anabolic is lifestyle for me. 

While I don’t really know if there are interactions, I doubt there are. 

But interactions are different than effects and the effects some anabolics can have in people with some types of pathological mental illness can be nasty. But the same goes for long lists of other types of drugs too. 

I agree that the poster is probably less informed than he should be but I don’t see his advice being reckless or wrong, per se. 

Thanks for elaborating.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 21, 2018)

If your 5yrs away from starting a run, just clean up before things (1yr) and you should be fine.  Id do bloods to see where things are at a few times at and keep watch


----------

